# TCR Advanced SE SL Limited Edition



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't had a TCR since 2009 and picked up a Limited Edition frame that is suppose to be 1 of 50. These were distributed to the top 50 Giant dealers and 2013. I am excited to build it out with a 9000 group.

Does anybody have much info on this frame. It is suppose to be 200 grams light than the stanard SL frameset. Love the paint as it is all ghosted (is that a word) out black.


----------



## stephen_brooks_photo (Aug 16, 2013)

post a pic, lets see this thing!


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

There is one of those on E_ _ _ right now. I work for a Giant dealer and cover most of the bike forums, just never have seen or heard of one till now. There is also a pic of one in the Giant pics.


----------

